

Getting Computer Science Into Middle School - bootload
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/12/getting-computer-science-into-middle-school.html#comment-26806473

======
bootload
refers to this article, _"New Programs Aim to Lure Young Into Digital Jobs"_ ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1007303>

